# How to Apply Creative Commons Copyright



## Shepherd Jim (Jun 10, 2016)

I really like the Creative Commons "system" of copyright/granting privileges, but have not been able to come up with an effective and efficient workflow for applying it using Lightroom.

It sounds like there used to a plugin that dealt with the Creative Commons copyright, but it stopped working after an LR version update.

I welcome any and all discussion and thoughts. I'm an LR Newbie so please don't assume I will know much.

Thank you!  Jim in Maine


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 10, 2016)

Take a look at Jeffery Friedl's CC Plugin.

Jeffrey's "Creative Commons" Lightroom Plugin

-louie


----------

